# 1st Round Game #1 GameThread



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

We're off to a GREAT start! Keep it up guys. Happy 4/20!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm not the smartest basketball guru by no means.

But why would any team play zone against Orlando?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

GO MAGIC!!!! Don't relax now!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Let's take a look back on that Mo Evans/Trevor Ariza trade


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Kjiodjfo Ejfoijefkj Afkjdjkd Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Magic players are really focused, that is great!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

that was a nice finish by Bosh.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Damned Bosh never misses a free throw against us


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Can we give Dwight Howard the Defensive Player of the Year? KG my ***


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Where are all the Magic fans?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

at the game? or still sleeping? 

WOO HOO! 3 more quarters of this! DAMN WORK! ok Babir have fun talking to yourself. I hope someone else shows up to entertain you.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

R u leaving?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> Where are all the Magic fans?


In the game thread over on the playoff board.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

found it...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Only real adjustment we need to make is to buckle down on Kapono and feed Dwight a little more. Stay aggressive and we should walk out today with a win. No major adjustments, just a few tweaks....And looking back, the Mo Evans trade was genius. :smile:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We need to start playing with the intensity and focus of the first quarter! We can't let them back in the game!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MAGIC FANS! Orlando 114 Raptors 100


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

congratz on the game 1 victory. magic put on a clinic from three in that 1st quarter, that's when they won the game. T.O. found a stratagy and outplayed the magic in the 2nd half, but it was already over. good job protecting homecourt.

game 2 should be better.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

southeasy said:


> congratz on the game 1 victory. magic put on a clinic from three in that 1st quarter, that's when they won the game. T.O. found a stratagy and outplayed the magic in the 2nd half, but it was already over. good job protecting homecourt.
> 
> game 2 should be better.


How exactly did the Raptors play better than the Magic in the 2nd half, especially since the Magic out scored them by 1 point for the half?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lol, i was just about to say the same thing. i guess they were just happy that they were hanging with us and weren't getting blow out that they thought they were outplaying us......well the scoreboard says otherwise. 

Good win fella's


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

It was great decision by Mitchell to play Moon just 5 minutes


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Umm.. the score was 60-47 for the Magic @ half.... toronto played much better the second stanza (compared to our terrible 1st half), and cut the game to 5. i didn't mean outplayed, because we obviously lost, i meant.. we actually started playing raptor ball and getting into the game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Monster game by Dwight Howard. I know the Magic are going to win the series. It' just too obvious. As long as the Toronto has no answer for Howard, they are not going to win.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Great Win! Hopefully we can have another great game on Tuesday but Im not expecting us to duplicate the shooting we had today


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We shoot the ball well only in the 1st quarter...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

jameer! keep it up pal. STACK THAT CHEESE!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I would admit that Jameer played really well, was playing defense and controlling an offense and Rashard was great on defensive end as well...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Our PG's out play'd their PG's today, clearly, and TJ & Jose did not have nearly as big of an impact as people said they would. The people who stepped up for the Rap's today, outside of Bosh, were Parker and Kapono. Those two scare me more than anyone else on their team.....including Bosh.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Kapono shouldn't scare anyone, it is just our history at home, our luck if you want...bench scrubs, useless players are getting points and play great


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

1st of 4 straight wins.
Go Magic!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> I'm not the smartest basketball guru by no means.
> 
> But why would any team play zone against Orlando?


Our coach is Sam Mitchell. Did you even have to ask?


----------

